# Need installSw.itcl file from HR10-250 3.1.5



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I mangled my installSw.itcl file and now I am unable to get my HR10-250 to update to 6.3 even though it says pending restart. Does someone have that file and can send it to me?

Thanks


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Someone sent me their file. I put it in, reboot the tivo, it says "installing system upgrade" and sits there for about 30 seconds, then boots into 3.1.5 again.

What the hell am i missing? I want 6.3 dammit!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the slices are all there?
did you remove upgradesoftware=false from your bootpage?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes and yes. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

other than perhaps an incorrect installSW.itcl or even bad partition map on your unit, I got nothin. Try mounting the alternate software partition via bash and see what all is there.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I still have the wrong installSw.itcl file. Can someone attach theirs from 3.1.5 here?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I posted one early in the 6.3 upgrade thread.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Why isn't there just 1 thread with the right installSW.itcl file?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I placed that installSw.itcl on my tivo, and I still can't get the unit to update.

I can't connect via bash because my FA120 won't light up, even though I have hacked the unit.

How come whenever I reconnect the drive to my PC, the installSw.itcl and rc.sysinit.author files I have created are just gone? This is happening every time I put the drive back in the PC.

My wife is getting upset. Pretty soon I'll just have to stay on 3.1.5 if I can't figure this out.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I modified the installSw file by removing the $name variables and replacing exit 0 with reboot, and after a couple more reboots and a phone call, it updated to 6.3a.

I went ahead and purchased a copy of 3.1.5 instantcake from PTV so that I won't run into this problem again when I attempt to upgrade the drive to 500gb and re-hack it.

Thanks for the suggestions and help.


----------



## jivey123 (Oct 27, 2006)

I need the InstallSw.itcl also please post in this form.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

It is listed above where you can find it. You may have to do a little searching?


----------



## jivey123 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have looked everywhere for the file and no luck. I moved the installSw.itcl to my pc edit and replaced it back. Now I get the error below. I have tried dos2unix but still get the error.

.//installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: class: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: line 30: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//installSw.itcl: line 30: `}'

I need a good installSw.itcl file or a link to where I can get one.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

In the _Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3_ thread as stated above.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> the slices are all there?
> did you remove upgradesoftware=false from your bootpage?


In order to change the bootpage parameters you have to remove the drives correct? and then run bootpage with what switch? -????


----------

